# Meds avaliable?



## vinnierat1 (Oct 22, 2014)

Is anyone living in Philippines now getting strong pain meds? I hear it is very hard. I have a severe back pain and need opiates. Are they accesable? And how?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

These types of medications are available by a doctor's Rx ONLY and can not be sent out of the country..

*This thread is :closed_2:*


----------

